# European vs. American women



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

I can see by the choices for guys now, they better like 'em big....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 21, 2015)

And they're below replacement and needing the third world to fill the gap. This shit is destroying the entire west!!!! Woman should be having at least 3-4 children a piece so we don't have to commit suicide.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2015)

sounds like your buddy is gay.....


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 21, 2015)

QUOTE
	
="sealybobo, post: 11650533, member: 11281"]I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America
	
 and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?[ QUOTE
	
]

As a European I think not only women are fat in USA, there are just too many fat people of both sex. To me the problem with American women is: the majority of them don't care how they look. No cosmetics, dressed like men (tennis shoes, pants, T-shirt and sometimes a cap), sometimes it's almost impossible to understand the difference between a man and a woman, unless she has noticeable breast.

On the contrary, the majority of women in Eastern Europe (in  post-Soviet republics for sure) watch their weight, use everything Mother Nature has supplied them with, but also try to look as good as possible with the help of cosmetics and nice looking and stylish shoes, dresses, skirts, blouses, etc. Almost all the foreigners, coming to Russia, being asked a question : "What was the biggest surprise for you to see here?" answer the same way: "A lot of beautiful women."


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

...and it is a fairly new change.
I graduated high school in 1983. I would agree with the chart below, really fat girls (obese) were fairly rare. In my graduation class of 400 plus students, there might have been 3-4 really fat girls, maybe 20-30 fairly overweight. The rest were of normal weight or thin.
Today?? According to the CDC one in five teenagers are overweight, and 15% are considered obese. Out of my class of 400 plus that would be at least 60 kids obese. Not even close. A handful both girls and boys.

*  ITS THE SUGAR!!!!!!!*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

Meanwhile here is a random picture of German school girls (which was holy hell hard to get scrolling past half nude porn!!!)
Two girls in this pic are a little chunky....none are close to obese.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2015)

Germany actually has a fat problem.
That affects every sphere of the society. At least girls, though. They mostly watch their appearance.
40 of German soldiers too fat World news The Guardian


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Germany actually has a fat problem.
> That affects every sphere of the society. At least girls, though. They mostly watch their appearance.
> 40 of German soldiers too fat World news The Guardian



I don't mean this in a disparaging way...my brother served 4 years in Bamberg, my nephew was also based in Germany but just outside of Frankfurt.
Both have a number of humorous stories about the German military. Namely, how ill trained and lazy they were.
Just sayin.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

Matthew said:


> And they're below replacement and needing the third world to fill the gap. This shit is destroying the entire west!!!! Woman should be having at least 3-4 children a piece so we don't have to commit suicide.


'How many have you had?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Germany actually has a fat problem.
> ...


Possible. I for my part would not rely on the Bundeswehr. One cannot teach people for their lifetime how evil soldiers and Germany are and then make good German soldiers out of them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

as far


Moonglow said:


> I can see by the choices for guys now, they better like 'em big....


no doubt it's not just American women its all of us. my friend is convinced that it's the chemicals that they're putting in our food. in Europe a chicken breast is half the size of our chicken breast. our strawberries are twice the size of their strawberries. he said he noticed even the guys in America have to work out and be big and muscular to be in shape but in Europe the guys are just lean. they don't exercise or workout they just walk a lot and go out and do things when they're not at work and enjoy their lives. where most of us work and just go home and sit there to rest waiting for the next work day or for the weekend to be over before we have to go back to work and then we eat too much.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> sounds like your buddy is gay.....


it's my brother and he's a rich vice president living in Switzerland and they have to come back in a couple months and they are heartbroken they're leaving a storybook life to come back to America. he says you wouldn't believe how beautiful the women are in Europe. I just got back from one of the best places up North Michigan Boyne Mountain Petoskey Michigan lake Charlavoi area. he has property up there and we just went and worked on it all weekend while he's in town for a couple weeks on business and we were in a Walmart Dunham's Home Depot picking up odds and ends and we noticed how fugly all the women were. that doesn't make us gay. we see the occasional beautiful American woman


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

my brother was with me when I first wrote this and he didn't want me to say who he was he's an idiot he doesn't realize I'm anonymous on here


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> ="sealybobo, post: 11650533, member: 11281"]I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America
> 
> ...


that's exactly what he said. you'll notice I wrote that he believes it's the chemicals that they put in our food here. but he also did mention the girl wearing man pants a Red Wing Jersey and a hat with no makeup and you're right you cannot tell if its a man or a woman


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...and it is a fairly new change.
> I graduated high school in 1983. I would agree with the chart below, really fat girls (obese) were fairly rare. In my graduation class of 400 plus students, there might have been 3-4 really fat girls, maybe 20-30 fairly overweight. The rest were of normal weight or thin.
> Today?? According to the CDC one in five teenagers are overweight, and 15% are considered obese. Out of my class of 400 plus that would be at least 60 kids obese. Not even close. A handful both girls and boys.
> 
> *  ITS THE SUGAR!!!!!!!*


we went out to lunch and I had Mexican food. the amount of food I ate would have been two servings in Switzerland or you would have paid for two dinners. and I'm guessing I would probably survive if I ate half of what I ate today and no more.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> as far
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...



None of the above.
It is the sugar. Period.
  A little tidbit about sugar...when you eat fruit, or any natural food that contains sugar, virtually all of them contains fiber. Fiber does not digest quickly, and the sugars in fruits are not easily separated from the fiber. 
Sooo...because of that, the sugars are absorbed slowly by the intestines. Excess amounts are processed by your kidney and exits the body in your urine.
  However. Soda, candy bars, cakes cookies etc. etc. Contain massive amounts of sugar that is very easily digested. Your kidneys simply cannot process out the sugars fast enough.
So what happens? 
It is stored as fat.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> ="sealybobo, post: 11650533, member: 11281"]I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America
> 
> ...


come to California ....if you think the woman on the beaches out here are fat....ill fix you up with bobos friend...there are fat woman everywhere you dumbass including where ever the hell you are from....


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> as far
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...


I had a job that was like a workout at the gym..So I had all the exercise I could handle some days and had a hard time moving after work...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

Diabetes in America in just the past thirty years........





And in children........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

If you are a parent to a young child.
For their sake...do not give them soda.
Do not give them juices that contains at least the same sugars as soda, some more.
Cookies, cakes, pies, twinkies, ice cream...these should be foods for special occasions - not every freaking day!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like your buddy is gay.....
> ...


leave Michigan and you might see some beautiful woman....come to California you will see lots of this....





[URL='https://www.pinterest.com/explore/surfer-girl-hair/']
	
[/URL]

[URL='https://www.pinterest.com/explore/surfer-girl-hair/'][URL='http://www.inquisitr.com/1195452/spring-break-travel-florida-california-mexico-top-beaches-get-warm/']
	
[/URL][/URL]

[URL='https://www.pinterest.com/explore/surfer-girl-hair/'][URL='http://www.inquisitr.com/1195452/spring-break-travel-florida-california-mexico-top-beaches-get-warm/'][URL='http://www.theouthousers.com/forum/the-asylum/california-the-future-america-t97394-15.html']
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]

sorry you dont have any good looking woman in Mich. bobo....


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 21, 2015)

^ Looks like all 6 breasts were assembled  by same surgeon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?




  Thats easy,yankee women are usually a little chunkier than their southern counter parts unless we're talking about mexicans...because we all know they dont watch hockey.
    It has to do with the length of the summer.


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> If you are a parent to a young child.
> For their sake...do not give them soda.
> Do not give them juices that contains at least the same sugars as soda, some more.
> Cookies, cakes, pies, twinkies, ice cream...these should be foods for special occasions - not every freaking day!!



I agree, white sugar is a killer. It creates a mess, nothing seems to work as it should. Energy is drained fast, hunger comes in waves and concentration is hampered. Also I find the sense of taste being overloaded. If I eat a piece of chocolate now it's an explosion of taste.

Yes, I use some sugar in cooking, eat some ice cream now and then, not a fanatic in any way.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE
> ...


listen hairy balls we all know that California and Florida are full of beautiful women dumbass. Haven't you ever heard the joke a California 7 is a Michigan 10?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > as far
> ...


that's another thing. in Europe they work 35 hours and that includes breaks. in America we work 45. That's a big difference. Quality of life. just pointing out how most people live in america. Most of us don't do anything in America they go home and watch TV and rest for work on Monday even when they have saturday and Sunday to do anything they want


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


And they will all tell me no...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?
> ...


The Mexicans are fat here in der South also...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> If you are a parent to a young child.
> For their sake...do not give them soda.
> Do not give them juices that contains at least the same sugars as soda, some more.
> Cookies, cakes, pies, twinkies, ice cream...these should be foods for special occasions - not every freaking day!!


I'm not disagreeing with you but when somebody lives in Europe for 4 years and notices that the portion sizes are double here in America that has to make a difference. Oh that's double the sugar


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> ^ Looks like all 6 breasts were assembled  by same surgeon.


There are air stations there also, for reviving a saggy breast...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a parent to a young child.
> ...


And I am sure buffets are not as popular as here in the US...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Which is kinda what I was sayen...........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2015)

ErikViking said:


> I agree, white sugar is a killer. It creates a mess, nothing seems to work as it should. Energy is drained fast, hunger comes in waves and concentration is hampered. Also I find the sense of taste being overloaded. If I eat a piece of chocolate now it's an explosion of taste.
> Yes, I use some sugar in cooking, eat some ice cream now and then, not a fanatic in any way.



I quit drinking soda several years ago, I remember months after I quit I tried a coke...whaaaaa!!!...holy crap it literally tasted like fizzy syrupy sweet - bleh! Terrible.
  Same with salt. We learned to cook with other spices/seasonings/herbs, now if I eat at someone else's house - I taste salt. 
 We use sea salt, but not a lot. Food needs salt, just not crazy amounts like most people cook with.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?
> ...


in Switzerland the weather's doesn't hold them back. in fact they do snowshoeing skiing mountain climbing. another factor is were very lethargic we don't move enough. I'm guilty myself. my brother and I worked on his property all weekend and he had a lot more energy than I did Andy year older than me. he just moves a lot more than I do and I go to the gym. you know the more I think about it the guys living the lifestyle of the rich and famous. it's probably a lot easier for him to do it then it is for the rest of us especially the person who said they have a very physical job where they worked very hard and need to rest when they get home. he's certainly not working physically hard at work. and he can afford $1 per egg prices and organic meats and the best of the best. also he's not saying he's not guilty of this from self when he comes back to America he's super sizes. we are all guilty. except for hairy balls in his California Dream


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ErikViking said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, white sugar is a killer. It creates a mess, nothing seems to work as it should. Energy is drained fast, hunger comes in waves and concentration is hampered. Also I find the sense of taste being overloaded. If I eat a piece of chocolate now it's an explosion of taste.
> ...


I very rarely put salt in anything. I'm sure there's so many things that I eat but not anything that I make it home myself. just doesn't seem necessary especially when I know it's bad for me. I had a breakfast at a friends house and his eggs and hash browns it's so much salt on them it was gross


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

what about bread? I eat a lot of bread I bet you there's sugar in that s***


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

I put one sugar in my coffee also


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

I eat bacon a eggs every day, and drink pop all day and night, yet have stayed the same weigh for 30 years....


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 21, 2015)

As for the topic, I really couldn't tell the difference between an American and a European women. Fashion also seems to travel eastward.
Been in New York once, it was pretty much like home. (People-wise)


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 21, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I eat bacon a eggs every day, and drink pop all day and night, yet have stayed the same weigh for 30 years....


Yes, I think it's very personal, how bodies react. What feels good for some people might not work for others.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 21, 2015)

QUOTE
	
="sealybobo, post: 11652122, member: 11281"] QUOTE
	
="iamwhatiseem, post: 11652075, member: 24610"] QUOTE
	
="ErikViking, post: 11651997, member: 3197"]
I agree, white sugar is a killer. It creates a mess, nothing seems to work as it should. Energy is drained fast, hunger comes in waves and concentration is hampered. Also I find the sense of taste being overloaded. If I eat a piece of chocolate now it's an explosion of taste.
Yes, I use some sugar in cooking, eat some ice cream now and then, not a fanatic in any way.[ QUOTE
	
]

I quit drinking soda several years ago, I remember months after I quit I tried a coke...whaaaaa!!!...holy crap it literally tasted like fizzy syrupy sweet - bleh! Terrible.
  Same with salt. We learned to cook
	
 with other spices/seasonings/herbs, now if I eat at someone else's house - I taste salt.
We use sea salt, but not a lot. Food needs salt, just not crazy amounts like most people cook with.[ QUOTE
	
]
I very rarely put salt in anything. I'm sure there's so many things that I eat but not anything that I make it home myself. just doesn't seem necessary especially when I know it's bad for me. I had a breakfast at a friends house and his eggs and hash browns it's so much salt on them it was gross[ QUOTE
	
]

I eat everything, but in smaller amounts. To keep a nice figure you just have:
- to stop shoveling the food and pretty soon your body will start telling you when it's enough;
- to start going to gym regularly (or to walk a lot).
A famous Russian ballerina Maya Plesetskaya recommended NSLF  (НМЖ)  diet: Need to Shovel Less Food! (Надо Меньше Жрать!)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



 Just clarifying my experience here...
I have always seen a correlation between length of summer and body fat in women here in the U.S.
  No matter if it's Texas,Florida or Southern Cali...longer summer means more out door activities and more exercise compared to detroit,baltimore and all those other cities up north.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> ^ Looks like all 6 breasts were assembled  by same surgeon.


lucky surgeon.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


hey seal balls...just defending American women.....maybe if you would do that more often you would not spend most of your weekends beating the salami....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 22, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I eat bacon a eggs every day, and drink pop all day and night, yet have stayed the same weigh for 30 years....



 Genes. 
Every thread or discussion about nutrition and/or weight there is always that person who makes such a claim...or "my grandfather ate a side of beef, drank 3 qts. of whiskey and smoke 9 packs of cigarettes a day and lived to be 103!!!"
  As if your experience is an indication of anything. It isn't. 
I am blessed that both sides of my parents there is not one blood relative that is over weight. I am 6'4", 50 years old and weigh between 220-225 lbs. I will never be fat. I am blessed with the genes I have. But I don't say anything like your post because I know my personal situation is different than most.
  I think you know that also.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 22, 2015)

Moonglow writes so much, he just doesn't have time to keep up with the quality of his messages, he only cares about quantity
I remember when I came to California and went to see a doctor, they checked my weight and called me "underweight". It was a shock for me, because for my country my weight is absolutely normal: the majority of population is slim, just like me. (Speaking about California, Harry Dresden!)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 22, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> Moonglow writes so much, he just doesn't have time to keep up with the quality of his messages, he only cares about quantity
> I remember when I came to California and went to see a doctor, they checked my weight and called me "underweight". It was a shock for me, because for my country my weight is absolutely normal: the majority of population is slim, just like me. (Speaking about California, Harry Dresden!)


so big deal?....our govt BMI index said i should be 40 pounds lighter than what i am.....if i did that i would look like an Auschitz victim....


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

I like American and European women.  The only major difference I've found  is that women from France, Italy and Spain like to use the bidet a lot, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 22, 2015)

I wish you had started this thread when I packed my bags and decided to head to the U.S. It would have been quite useful at that juncture. Now, I just have to learn to like American women.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?



"Let fat women be around me", Julius Cesar, european imperator. They knived him with their hot pens.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 1, 2015)

Plenty of women in Germany and the U.K. a are fat like Americans, but all the other Euro countries....good God.  Women in Italy, Greece, Sweeden...are just stunning.  They have a much better diet, mostly without the added sugar.  It's also their lifestyle, much more walking and bike riding, as opposed to taking a car evrywhere.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Plenty of women in Germany and the U.K. a are fat like Americans,



But if you start in the USA, Mexico and UK you have to travel first over New Zealand, Greece, Australia, Hungary, Luxembourg, Canada, Slovak, Czech republic, Spain and Finland  before you reach Germany and will leave her direction Portugal, Belgium, Poland, Austria, Iceland, Turkey, Denmark,
Netherlands, Sweden, France, Italy, Norway, Switzerland, Japan.



> but all the other Euro countries....good God.  Women in Italy, Greece, Sweeden...are just stunning.  They have a much better diet, mostly without the added sugar.  It's also their lifestyle, much more walking and bike riding, as opposed to taking a car evrywhere.



A thicker woman gives more shadow in summer and more warmth in winter. Also not bad.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 2, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> ="sealybobo, post: 11650533, member: 11281"]I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America
> 
> ...


Wearing cosmetics and dressing nicely does not make one a beautiful woman. As far as physical beauty, a naked woman with no makeup should be assessed.  Makeup is a mask.  Clothing is a drapery.  Real beauty is seen without the flash and sparkle.

As well, the same criteria goes for men.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 4, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?



American women are the hottest in the world. We have more supermodels then any other country. Do take your self-righteous and shove it up your ass!


----------



## Swagger (Jul 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?
> ...



Quite so, GHook, quite so. My woman, who hails from McDowell County, NC, can hit a baked bean can with her father's Winchester while sat upon a horse, then ride the beast like she stole it.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America and Europe. He says the biggest difference are how fat the American women are. also how they dress. They were watching an American hockey game on TV and his cousin walked by the TV pointed at the audience and said what the hell are these women wearing? Mens pants and hockey jerseys?  or camouflage jackets and men's haircuts? What the hell is wrong with you women?
> ...


Yes we have some of the most beautiful but we all remember that girl in high school. Usually 1 that hot in every classroom. So out of 15 girls 1 was hot.

And what are they going to grow up to look like? I saw this biker with his old lady on the back. She had so many rolls on her back. American women need to get out and move more.

Do women wear dresses in America?

Keep in mind I'm an American man who has seen the difference between European and American women. This women's equality stuff has made you gals a little masculine. Sorry to to be the one to tell you. You dress like the men.

Great example the other night on family feud they asked 100 women excuse me American women how many days before they wear sweatpants and the number one answer was 10 day. That's pathetic and you know it


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2015)

Swagger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


But can she go to Europe and not stand out and be obvious American foreigner visitor like a lot of Americans act when they go overseas. Or the way they dress or how they are built. Toe nails pedicured?


----------



## Swagger (Jul 5, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



She's going to stand out whenever she opens her mouth; and yes, she paints her toenails (like most European women do).


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 5, 2015)

'course you guys, you American men, are all gorgeous....


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> 'course you guys, you American men, are all gorgeous....


Well when I go up north into hickville it always seems
 like the guy is a skinny decent looking guy with some big fat woman and I can never understand it other than there just aren't a lot of options of their.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 5, 2015)

My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.


Especially Greeks


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2015)

You can find beautiful women in every corner of the globe, just as you can find...


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> You can find beautiful women in every corner of the globe, just as you can find...


Forget about Europe. How our girls doing against those japs?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You can find beautiful women in every corner of the globe, just as you can find...
> ...





The word is Japanese, you shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks like we got payback on Japan. Not hard when its hard to tell the guys from the gals in America. I think it's all the steroids they put in all our foods. Bigger steaks bigger chickens bigger Strawberry's and bigger portions equals bigger women.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That was purposely for you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 6, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.




It's amazing someone can live in another country and still have no clue about it.

One thing everyone on this thread needs to take into account is that they are making sweeping generalizations, which is a logical fallacy.

In my observation, American women are not less attractive than women anywhere in the world; in fact, American women are sought after by men in other countries who disparage their own women. I've heard British men go on and on about how attractive American women are while they criticize their own women.

It's really about having a skewed perspective: the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.

I work in an international environment, outside the US.  I have about 50 female colleagues from around the world: there are overweight and obese women from all over the world, not just America.  In fact, there are only about 4 Americans and only one is overweight.  

As far as American men not being overweight:

For example, a man who is not looking at American men in general, assumes they are all slender and nice looking, while a woman who is looking at men in general sees that most seem to be overweight and not nice looking.  

The fact is that obesity is as prevalent in American men as  in American women.

In fact, here is a statistic you guys need to be aware of--

Obesity and overweight statistics by gender in the US:

United States -- Men: 70.0%   Women:  57.6%

You guys need to get a grip on reality and stop believing in stereotypes and logical fallacies.

Overweight and Obesity Rates for Adults by Gender The Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.
> ...


Besides the weight thing European women were making fun of the way American women dress. Sweatpants hockey jerseys no makeup hard to tell the men from the women. Online family feud they asked 100 amercan women how many dates before they start wearing sweatpants and the number one answer was 10 dates.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2015)

Stratford57 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> ="sealybobo, post: 11650533, member: 11281"]I have a friend who lives in Europe and I asked him what are the differences between America
> 
> ...




Have you seen how fat the British have become?  Both sexes.  20 to 30 years ago they were slim. Now they are catching up with the Americans.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.
> ...



Lots of pretty women in the U.S. They pay a lot of attention to personal grooming.

The obesity levels depend on the area, I find.The region I frequent in America for instance; virtually no signs of obese people.


----------



## Linkiloo (Jul 7, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> My son lives in Europe and said he will wait until he gets stateside to find a woman to marry. European women are not his type. They have so little clue of the real world.


 Dumbest comment so far. As if women on a whole continent would not be realistists as opposed to another whole continent......your son is the problem.


----------



## Linkiloo (Jul 7, 2015)

Generalisations are stupid.


----------

